# We are from Russia.....



## SaddleDragon

I cant see the picture, but I am interested in watching your journals, and hearing your stories.


----------



## ptvintage

I can't see the picture either, but I hope it works soon, I'd love to see your horse!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Pretty horse! Welcome to the forum


----------



## NinthHeroine

Hi Marinka! Welcome to the forum  I love meeting international members! Your horse is gorgeous by the way--and dressage is such a great sport


----------



## Sergei Mongol

*hello everyone who loves horses*

*hello Mariusha u have a beautiful horse! :-o

i am from Mongolia 23, male , big fan of horses , briefly i have learned to ride before i learn how to walk on my feet * *

i am in LA now , been in US for 7 months * *

i really wanna make friends who is one of my kind * *

thank you guys * *

please add me as a friend on Facebook 
*


----------



## Kiki

WOW...I love the above photos. Gorgeous  oh and welcome too


----------



## Sergei Mongol

*hi*

thanks sweetheart, eat ma nose lol


----------



## tinyliny

*Welcome Marinka*

Hello,

How nice of you to make the effort to write to us in English. Don't worry, though it's not perfect it doesn't matter. We can easily understand you and your feeling is much more important than correct grammar, no?

I look forward to seeing more photos of the other horses in your barn. I apologize, but I don't know Russian geography so I don't know where your city is? Which general area is it? 
I live near Seattle, which is on the NW coast of the US, very close to Canada.

See you later!
Caroline


----------



## tinyliny

Sergei Mongol,

Welcome to the Forum. You must have many interesting stories about horse lifestyle in Mongolia, land of the horse people. The photos are really unusual. We rarely get to see so many horses in one herd.
Are you working with horses in LA?
Did you work as a tourguide in Mongolia?


----------



## Sergei Mongol

hello TinyLiny ( i like your name funny!)

I am so glad that someone liked my photos at least i am kidding i am kind a guy with great sense of humor. 

i really want to ride horse in LA i saw some horses inside the shelter but i do not like to see horses not free poor horses !

i would love to work but its pretty tough to find still looking for never give up 
recently i found one but i was late and owner said he will keep me in his mind if the other guy does not work very well 

yes i have been working as tour guide for several years for many different kind of trip 

i wish you were here so we could ride for long distance.

LA is a huge city full of cars i have been here since February firs time abroad in my life so far. 

how about you ? how beautiful that you have horses, someday i would love to visit to see your horses ! Excuse me for my poor English by the way


----------



## tinyliny

Sergei,

I don't know LA very well. It is HUGE, isn't it? Seattle is very different, but also a large city. Most horses in our area are "urban" horses. THis means that they are kept in stalls (what you called shelter). And these horses have no place to run free. It IS kind of sad, isn't it? But because there are many people, open land for the horse is very expensive.
Where I live there are a lot of trees, lots and lots of forest. I ride in the forest but I cannot ride freely anywhere. I must stay in the forsest park.
However, our horses are very lucky. They live in a big field . (very rare in my area). They run freely in a herd of 15 horses (no stallion). They are happy and fat horses.
Around here many of the people who work with horses or clean the stalls or other horse work are from Mexico or Central America. Many cannot speak English at all! 
I will hope that you can find some work with horses in La, or nearby.


----------



## Marinka

The history about Sen-Sans began in small town – Abakan. He was born in Abakan, it was very hard time. All farms, sports base and agriculture was come to ruin. The shot name of Sen-Sans is Sanya (Sanka, Sanechka, Aleksandr). Sanya was notable foal, but in our sport school missed forage and Sanya was growing starving… Of corse, in future it reflect in his health…

Riding-master.
The first riding master was cruel and egotism women. Sanya was 4 years old, when she begun take part in competitions. It was simplified triathlon, the first day it was manege riding, the second day it was show jumping. After the manege riding, Sen-Sans begun to limb, but riding master to decided take part in show-jumping. It was fatal show-jumping for Sanya.

*******Hi has a dislocation fetlock. His has a sprain ligaments and today too… His ligaments can’t keep articulation & if his articulation don’t fix, it leaved glenoid cavity.
I was met Sen-Sans when he was 6. I worker with him, but he continue be lame. After a 2 years our authorities to make a resolve. They wanted killed him for meat. I haven’t money for contain forse, I haven’t money for therapy, but I buy him! 

Today I can say, that Sanya is helthy, strong and very happy horse!!!! 

To be continued… )


----------



## Marinka

The history about Sen-Sans began in small town – Abakan. He was born in Abakan, it was very hard time. All farms, sports base and agriculture was come to ruin. The short name of Sen-Sans is Sanya (Sanka, Sanechka, Aleksandr). Sanya was notable foal, but in our sport school missed forage and Sanya was growing starving… Of corse, in future it reflect in his health…

Riding-master.
The first riding master was cruel and egotism women. Sanya was 4 years old, when she begun take part in competitions. It was simplified triathlon, the first day it was manege riding, the second day it was show jumping. After the manege riding, Sen-Sans begun to limb, but riding master decided to take part in show-jumping. It was fatal show-jumping for Sanya.

Hi has a dislocation fetlock. His has a sprain ligaments and today too… His ligaments can’t keep articulation & if his articulation don’t fix, it leaved glenoid cavity.
I met Sen-Sans when he was 6. I was trying to heal him, but he was laming. 2 years later our authorities decided to kill him for meat. I hadn’t money for keeping the horse, I hadn’t money for therapy, but I bought him! 

Today I can say, that Sanya is helthy, strong and very happy horse!!!! 

To be continued… )
I have corrected this message. ))


----------



## Marinka

I’m very glad, that I have reader! Thank you for compliment to Sen-Sans!


----------



## SaddleDragon

What a beautiful horse. I favor the solid bays.


----------



## Sergei Mongol

TinyLiny

hello 

apologize for late reply

yes LA is a huge and gigantic urban place, i heard about Seattle which is close to Canada where my girlfriend lives unfortunately we broke caused of long distance . i am glad that your horses are pretty free to compare with other which in the fence.

to ride in the forest it is not very good idea because i had a bad experience, suddenly strange creature appeared and he just jumped around and run away so fast and i was not ready to go and i fell off he dragged me miles away from my 1 feet.

i would love to go to your place and work but i do not know anybody there , that is the job that i always wanted to do , what do you mean if they do not speak English, does the owner speak Spanish? no way , its impossible but its possible cuz they are working there .

I only dreaming to find a place where there are tons of horses where i can work and live , this is the only place where i can be happy i guess



I don't know LA very well. It is HUGE, isn't it? Seattle is very different, but also a large city. Most horses in our area are "urban" horses. THis means that they are kept in stalls (what you called shelter). And these horses have no place to run free. It IS kind of sad, isn't it? But because there are many people, open land for the horse is very expensive.
Where I live there are a lot of trees, lots and lots of forest. I ride in the forest but I cannot ride freely anywhere. I must stay in the forsest park.
However, our horses are very lucky. They live in a big field . (very rare in my area). They run freely in a herd of 15 horses (no stallion). They are happy and fat horses.
Around here many of the people who work with horses or clean the stalls or other horse work are from Mexico or Central America. Many cannot speak English at all! 
I will hope that you can find some work with horses in La, or nearby.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tinyliny

Sergei,

I have no job to offer you. I don't own a horse or any land. I don't know how the workers find their jobs. You can certainly start a thread on this forum specifically asking for leads to a job. Maybe someone has a good idea for you. Are you working now? Keep looking , asking, go to places where horse people go, like tack (equipment stores) or feed stores and ask about work there. I know it will be very difficult. It is hard for anyone to find a job, even more so for foreigners.
I will keep my eye open for you and pass on anything I should hear about.
Liny


----------



## Sergei Mongol

tinyliny

thank you dear, hopefully . do not worry someday i will find i never give up lol, sure i wil be keep asking .

yes i know now the how is the situation now . 

by the way why you so not publish your horse's photos.

i am working in small restaurant part time 2 times a week which is not much , dish washing, bussboy 



I have no job to offer you. I don't own a horse or any land. I don't know how the workers find their jobs. You can certainly start a thread on this forum specifically asking for leads to a job. Maybe someone has a good idea for you. Are you working now? Keep looking , asking, go to places where horse people go, like tack (equipment stores) or feed stores and ask about work there. I know it will be very difficult. It is hard for anyone to find a job, even more so for foreigners.
I will keep my eye open for you and pass on anything I should hear about.
Liny[/QUOTE]


----------



## tinyliny

I don't own any horse. The horse in the small photo is one that I lease. I ride another one (a friends) and I will post a photo another time.


----------



## Marinka

The story about Eskiz (design)

Name: Eskiz in Russia ( Design in English)
Breed: English thoroughred
Age: 9
Color: bay
Sex: stallion

He is a big horse! He is a big elephant! He is a beautiful horse and he has a calm temper. 
When he was a young horse, he was taking part in horse races. He was a reiterated champion. When he was 4, he finished his career. 
Then, he begun to participite in for show-jumping. But that was such a terrible show! When Eskiz is jumping many people say: “ Look!!!! It is a flying cow!!!! ))) Cow’s can jump!” ))))) He is a heavy and a phlegmatic horse and show-jumping for him is a very hard job. 
When he was 6, I begun worked him for dressage. 
But he is very lazy! When he want to work, he can work for 7 or 8, but it happens very seldom… ))))
One day, my friend said : “Marina, it is not for every horse to be a dressage or show-jumping horse!” And Eskiz begun teaching children! He likes this work! He is a good teacher. He is the most suitable dressage horse for children! His category a youth horse! )
8 month ago he became a private horse. His owner a girl, she is 12 and they are happy!!! )
He is such is he ))) he is Eskiz!!!!))))


----------



## Marinka

Hi, all. 
Now we have ugly winter, with ugly wind & frost. I don’t like winter, I can say, that I hate winter! Now, behind my window there are -30 with cold wind.
Our horses just go for a work in paddock. But, I hope, that after 10 days winter go out & spring is coming…
When we have good weather, we riding in forest.


----------



## DunOverIt

Welcome! Beautiful pictures from Marinka and Sergai


----------



## tinyliny

We haven't heard from you in a long time. Those are really beautiful pictures. I can't imagine riding in so much snow.. We would stay inside and be warm. We are too lazy to go out in deep snow.
I am happy to hear that the big bay horse found a suitable owner . The gray is just lovely.


----------

